
PetSmart’s online business, Chewy.com, files to go public - idlewords
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/29/petsmarts-online-business-chewycom-files-to-go-public.html
======
idlewords
This is a business that does $3.5B in revenue and runs a quarter-billion-
dollar loss selling dog toys.

~~~
howard941
I believe that revenue figure. Can't speak to the dog toys but our house of
cats spends manages to burn through more than $400/mo with them on food and
litter

